# Blue bolt x OEBT - What will I get?



## aquagarden (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys. 

The blue bolt shrimp I've been keeping with my OEBTs is heavily berried. Just noticed it yesterday. I didn't know whether the BB was male or female until yesterday, either - pretty sure now!

Any ideas about what the offspring will look like? 

I'm tearing down an old tank to put the OEBTs in and let her have the 10 gallon they used to share all to herself.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I would guess that they'd be variable TiBs.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I think tibees.
since oebt=tiger and bb is a taiwan bee.

Theres a chart floating around online


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

I think the poster realizes they'll be tibees, just curious as to what they look like I haven't seen any crosses of BB x OEBT. I had found a seller who claimed to have some at one point but when I asked further questions I realized this was not the case so there went any shot of me seeing a photo of the cross. I haven't seen any F1 tibees that look really cool despite the cross. From what I've read you have to get into F2, F3 and further generations before you start seeing any sort of neat coloration and patterns begin to emerge.


----------



## aquagarden (May 23, 2013)

Hi guys. 

Well, now I know for sure they'll be tibees. I thought so, but wasn't 100% - thanks!

What I am really wondering is how they'll look. Realistically, probably no one can know until they're hatched (is that the right word?) and grown a bit. 

The OEBTs are from dreameryoyo (thanks again!). One of the males liked the BB. Yoyo had some beautiful oebts up on aquabid and I just had to snag them. 

I'll take a pix of the berried BB asap, but I'm on a work deadline right now. Typing this because a file is taking forever to upload. Focus... FOCUS!

Back to work.


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have no idea but that sure is exciting! Be sure to keep us updated, seems like an awesome project. Those two crossed could provide some awesome patterns and colors and who knows, maybe even something new to the shrimp world


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

it will look like a normal tibee in the first generation, in second generation you may get some interesting looking things, or you may not. You'd have to isolate all of the offspring into their own tank to see.


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread but any pictures of what happened/results? I'm in the same situation right now only difference is female OEBT and male BB.


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

Something maybe similar to this...

This was apparently a Royal blue x Blue Bolt or the rare blue jelly Taiwan Bee


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

That looks cool, but it looks like a blue jelly tb....


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------

